# Should I purchase a UPS?



## napsterv (Nov 11, 2015)

This is the question I posted on Tom's Hardware...



> So in the morning my PC was running fine, shut down properly - no abrupt shutdowns. In the evening when I tried to boot it up, the following happened:-
> 
> I press the power button, the fans spin up, lights come on and after about 5-8 seconds it shuts down. I press the power button again...nothing. Again...nothing. Waited for about 3-5 minutes pressed the power the power button again same thing happens;
> -the fans spin up, lights come on and after about 5-8 seconds it shuts down. I press the power button again...nothing. Again...nothing.
> ...



I found the solution myself i.e enabling 'dummy load' in the BIOS. Or I thought so.

The above Ramayan happens again sometimes and I realized that if I wait 15 mins or so the PC boots up properly.
I've ran memtest86+ and RAM is not an issue.

I've already RAM'ed my PSU and this is happening on the new PSU too(Seasonic SII2 620W)(July 2015 Manufactured).

SO I am assuming there's something wrong with the power in my house. I have a switch board with 25A/240V.AC where everything's connected.
I stay in Mumbai btw. Do I still need a UPS? I thought UPS was a necessity in rural areas where the power is unstable.


----------



## saswat23 (Nov 11, 2015)

Using an UPS is considered safe for PC. So, you better get and UPS. As per your specs, you would need a min. 1KVA UPS.


----------



## Faun (Nov 11, 2015)

You better use everything to get a stable power in India. 

Surge protector + UPS  + a good PSU = longer life of components


----------



## saikiasunny (Nov 12, 2015)

Are you sure that's a problem with the power of your house?
And having a UPS is always a good idea


----------



## napsterv (Nov 14, 2015)

saswat23 said:


> Using an UPS is considered safe for PC. So, you better get and UPS. As per your specs, you would need a min. 1KVA UPS.





Faun said:


> You better use everything to get a stable power in India.
> 
> Surge protector + UPS  + a good PSU = longer life of components





saikiasunny said:


> Are you sure that's a problem with the power of your house?
> And having a UPS is always a good idea



Another discovery I made today is that when I press the reset switch immediately after power switch the PC booted up properly.

The problem is a real mystery.


----------



## Faun (Nov 14, 2015)

napsterv said:


> Another discovery I made today is that when I press the reset switch immediately after power switch the PC booted up properly.
> 
> The problem is a real mystery.



Could be your motherboard then or a PSU issue (you are using dummy load to circumvent that).


----------



## saikiasunny (Nov 14, 2015)

The problem seems to be with the mobo. I am not sure but most of the times it is the mobo which causes such weird boot problems


----------



## Vyom (Nov 14, 2015)

To answer this thread's title, YES. You DO need a UPS. No matter what.
It's like a screen guard for your new shiny phone, without with, I don't even turn my phone on.


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 19, 2015)

Vyom said:


> To answer this thread's title, YES. You DO need a UPS. No matter what.
> It's like a screen guard for your new shiny phone, without with, I don't even turn my phone on.



i came here to post this exactly. 

didnt even read the above posts.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Nov 19, 2015)

napsterv said:


> Another discovery I made today is that when I press the reset switch immediately after power switch the PC booted up properly.
> 
> The problem is a real mystery.


if u have hardware power button on the motherboard try to use that.......


----------



## golusonu345 (Apr 9, 2016)

UPS is very necessary part of your computer, it also helps to save your work when power cut is enable


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 10, 2016)

golusonu345 said:


> UPS is very necessary part of your computer, it also helps to save your work when power cut is enable



Its a part of the computer?? 

- - - Updated - - -

newbies, i tell you


----------



## kg11sgbg (Apr 10, 2016)

^More precisely, UPS is an important accessory(rather a necessity) of PC-Desktop.
I think that is what he meant to say.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 10, 2016)

kg11sgbg said:


> ^More precisely, UPS is an important accessory(rather a necessity) of PC-Desktop.
> I think that is what he meant to say.



i know he did.. 

its just that hes commenting pointless things to increase his post count to come out of the "moderated new joinee" phase, which i find pathetic. .


----------



## kaleem (Apr 13, 2016)

napsterv said:


> This is the question I posted on Tom's Hardware...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes may be occur some problems in your house power supply. For pc off course UPS will be good option, but if the major problem in power supply then i will suggest you you can arrange voltage stabilizer for safety of all expensive home appliances.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Apr 14, 2016)

anirbandd said:


> i know he did..
> 
> its just that hes commenting pointless things to increase his post count to come out of the "moderated new joinee" phase, which i find pathetic. .


That is correct as you pointed out,after I've gone through the posts/comments once again. Thanks Anirban for your wise observation + judgement.


----------



## kaleem (May 11, 2016)

Yes You can purchase ups for your computer but you can do one more thing you can choose sine wave inverter because it will not only give backup more then ups and also give backup for some another appliances.


----------



## kyile123 (Jun 14, 2016)

Do you need a UPS? Is your current / frequency in your area variable? Do you have frequent storms, with power surges from possible lightening strikes?

Yes, get one. No, don't bother.

If yes, I'd recommend APC, but they aren't the only UPS supplier out there...

Other items to check out would be how good is your building ground, and is your CPU running off of a GFI circuit?

I personally use an APC 1000 KVA Smart-Ups, but I have a bit more invested than you, and it is expected to be available 24 / 7.

There are also some very good but less expensive line conditioner / surge suppression units out there.

Judge your needs, do a bit of research, and act accordingly.

________________
RFID Software Solutions


----------

